# Cherry burl bowl



## sprucegum (Jan 25, 2018)

] I stared this several years ago, at the time I did not have a very good lathe or a chuck so I attached it to a faceplate. I managed to get it roughed out and dried it in a paper bag with shavings. It cracked badly and it has been kicking around the shop ever since. Yesterday after much messing around I got it cleaned up and a tendon made to fit my chuck, this morning I mixed up some 5 min. epoxy and coffee grounds to fill the cracks. Just got it finished up, I think it was worth saving.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 25, 2018)

Definitely worth the save. Nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 25, 2018)

That was a great save, and the coffee grounds worked nicely with the cherry burl. I'm inspired to try this on a few cracked turnings that were about to go in the fireplace. Does it matter if fresh coffee grounds or dried used coffee grounds are used? Which option did you pick for your bowl?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 25, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> That was a great save, and the coffee grounds worked nicely with the cherry burl. I'm inspired to try this on a few cracked turnings that were about to go in the fireplace. Does it matter if fresh coffee grounds or dried used coffee grounds are used? Which option did you pick for your bowl?


I used fresh coffee but I have been told that used grounds are fine as long as they are dry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 25, 2018)

Good save Dave, great looking bowl...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 25, 2018)

Beautiful cherry burl definitely a good save and well done on the shape. I enjoyed seeing this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh, yea! Great looking bowl. Nice tips about the coffee! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 25, 2018)

Nice! Definitely worth the extra effort!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Absolutely worth the save... That's a sweet bowl!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 25, 2018)

Great save Dave! Do you mind if I use the pics to justify to Gail why I don’t throw any wood away in the shop?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2018)

Wow....great save....looks fantastic!!!


----------

